# Amazon Product Ads



## historygear (Nov 16, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck with Amazon Product Ads (driving traffic to your site) for t-shirts? Looking for some other channel besides Google and Facebook.


----------



## merchtree (Nov 25, 2012)

How effective are you google and FB ads? I am looking into using them soon, good conversion?


----------



## historygear (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi merchtree - getting the impressions and clicks but not the conversions. Its a process and I'm constantly refining the keywords and placements. The worst thing about Google is the major players (zazzle, cafe press, etc) bid high making it heard for newbies to get good eyeballs.


----------



## merchtree (Nov 25, 2012)

historygear said:


> Hi merchtree - getting the impressions and clicks but not the conversions. Its a process and I'm constantly refining the keywords and placements. The worst thing about Google is the major players (zazzle, cafe press, etc) bid high making it heard for newbies to get good eyeballs.


Thanks for the reply. I think even if those guys outbid your ads i would like to assume a more focused store would be more appealing to customers. How many dollars would you say you spend on ads per order. Having experience with them, anywhere from 1-2$ would be pretty efficient? Do you mind sharing the website?


----------



## robbyried (Dec 19, 2014)

Google and Facebook are very effective sites for social media. For marketing purposes various sites are available but this two sites is effective for social media.


----------

